
What to do when you need help with WordPress - mduo
https://codeable.io/wordpress-help/
======
eloisant
Other solution: don't use a CMS that mixes plugins code with the core code
with absolutely no sandboxing or even a separation between the core and the
API.

~~~
josephjrobison
What's a good alternative to WordPress that allows some level of ease of use
for the non-developer site owner, while also checks the boxes for the
technical issues you see?

Truly want to know because I don't know the answer!

~~~
davidgerard
For blogging, WordPress is about the least worst there is.

The key thing is: _you don 't have to run it yourself._

For almost all users, wordpress.com is the answer. Automattic take care of all
the rubbish for you.

If you're fussy about themes, there are any number of third-party providers
who will give you more wiggle room than wordpress.com but take care of the
tedious rubbish for you.

If you _really_ want to run it yourself, there is a _huge_ ecosphere of
designers, consultants and sysadmins.

------
josefresco
I laughed at this "Think about what you did" \- I've been a bad WordPress dev
:(

No mention of backups, but that can at least save you from some of the freak
out - assuming your site isn't changing more frequently then your backup
scheme.

Daily backups are nice, but the problem might not be detected immediately - so
snapshots (week, month, 6 month) are advisable.

~~~
deckiedan
Re. Backups:

check out rsync's "\--link-dest" option. It's amazing.

Alternatively, this is one thing that version control could help with. Set up
a cron job to check for changes every day and commit if needed.

~~~
mapgrep
httrack is also very nice! I found it more comprehensive than wget's recursive
mode, but I haven't compared it to rsync --link-dest.

~~~
0x0
Those tools do a very different type of job (archiving generated html). Rsync
is just file transfer.

------
kraig911
These tips can largely apply to anything. I work in Liferay. I wish I had half
of Wordpress's community and documentation. That said I feel sorry for people
who have to work with Wordpress.

~~~
gesman
Lack of Liferay' community and documentation is well compensated by much
higher pay that average Wordpress/PHP developer can pull.

------
weavie
For the one WP site I have to maintain, I keep things as simple as possible. I
avoid plugins as much as possible and push as much functionality as possible
to the frontend using Javascript.

For stuff that requires collecting data I will send the form data to a
separate Clojure server where I can store and process the data in a sane way
and then redirect back to Wordpress as needed.

It is probably over complicating things just for the sake of avoiding having
to learn PHP and deal with stuff I don't (want to) understand - but on the
whole it works quite well.

------
AstroJetson
I wish there was better docs / info about performance. I have a dog slow WP
site that is hosted on Godaddy (and that may be my problem). It takes 800 ms
to get the html out to the browser to start the loads. I've pulled plugins,
gone back to basic themes, etc. Godaddy support has tried, but they go an 8
second load is pretty good. The admin pages are far worse.

------
m3talridl3y
First, make note of the error message. Just kidding, you just get the "white
page of death" with no error message. Good luck.

------
mduo
My take: You just don’t shoot some keywords on forums and wait for people to
bring up all the answers. You need to do your part as well.

------
nerdy
If I need help with WP I'm taking a long walk off a short pier.

